# Ek43 dosing and distrubution techniques



## The Systemic Kid

I've taken the EK's thwacker off and use a coffee catcha. No probs with spraying. Couple of taps with side of finger removes remaining grinds from EK's throat. Removing thwacker allows portafilter to be placed right under the grinder's throat.

Edit - moved from wanted thread dosing funnel


----------



## MrShades

Try here:

http://www.tidaka.net/de/Trichter.html

Put it through Google Translate or similar - they look pretty good.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> I've taken the EK's thwacker off and use a coffee catcha. No probs with spraying. Couple of taps with side of finger removes remaining grinds from EK's throat. Removing thwacker allows portafilter to be placed right under the grinder's throat.


I'll try this tomorrow but expecting my kitchen to end up covered in grinds.

Did you get my email btw?


----------



## grumpydaddy

If you want to play with height ( camera lens hoods ) on these then remember http://www.valves-online.co.uk/acatalog/21-2--34---x-2--34---Concentric-Reducers-6001_1009.html gives you all dimensions for basic and offset cones from which to craft something yourself


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> I've taken the EK's thwacker off and use a coffee catcha. No probs with spraying. Couple of taps with side of finger removes remaining grinds from EK's throat. Removing thwacker allows portafilter to be placed right under the grinder's throat.


Slight problem with splashback sticking to the grinder...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Leave the chute on - just slide out the retaining pin that holds the thwacker arm to the chute assembly and remove it. With the arm in place, it's not possible to hold the portafilter dead cente under the chute as the arm forces the portafliter offset.


----------



## jeebsy

Ah...


----------



## MarkyP

I'm gonna try this as well...

I've been using a stainless cup to clamp in and catch the grinds and then transfer to basket with lens hood... when I've tried the lens hood on it's own, it's inevitably been quite messy!


----------



## jeebsy

The jam funnel works reasonably well with minimal mess but I'm all for trying new ways of working.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I use a Coffee Catcha which is pretty shallow. Also use a brush to drive any grinds off side of the Catcha into the basket. Simple, quick and effective.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> The jam funnel works reasonably well with minimal mess but I'm all for trying new ways of working.


For me . its about having something that allows the best and most simple solution to driving taste thro best best prep = equals even distribution = even extractions = tastier drinks at higher ey.....


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> For me . its about having something that allows the best and most simple solution to driving taste thro best best prep = equals even distribution = even extractions = tastier drinks at higher ey.....


Which is...?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Which is...?


Dunno yet do I.....

Funnel does dose to the edge of basket consistently ..

Trying fee things out this week


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> I use a Coffee Catcha which is pretty shallow. Also use a brush to drive any grinds off side of the Catcha into the basket. Simple, quick and effective.


I've got my artisan coffee catcher to try with this method


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Which is...?


....."Boffin, white coat, lab glasses, thick skinned and tasty coffee

Vesuvius - EK43 - Vst refractometer - Coffee Brewing Gear"


----------



## Mrboots2u

i say simple

I'm way beyond that ....past no faff , into obsessive behaviour ......

Just trying to make my 2-3 espresso ( drinking less and less milk every week ) then best and tastiest i can .

If no one objects i might split this off into a new thread later called Ek43 dosing ...

Be good if anyone else buys one and wants reference as to what we are trying ...


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Leave the chute on - just slide out the retaining pin that holds the thwacker arm to the chute assembly and remove it. With the arm in place, it's not possible to hold the portafilter dead cente under the chute as the arm forces the portafliter offset.


Liking this, seems to work well with my makeshift catcher.

Got all set to do some espresso refracting, made my recipe in coffee tools, got the right output in a decent time, used a precious espresso filter only to get this (again):

View attachment 11141


Refrac = not compatible with Scottish winters....


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> i say simple
> 
> I'm way beyond that ....past no faff , into obsessive behaviour ......
> 
> Just trying to make my 2-3 espresso ( drinking less and less milk every week ) then best and tastiest i can .
> 
> If no one objects i might split this off into a new thread later called Ek43 dosing ...
> 
> Be good if anyone else buys one and wants reference as to what we are trying ...


Yeah, sounds like it would be a good resource...


----------



## MarkyP

So I took the thwacker off and pulled the first shot this morning...

With the lens hood on the basket thee grinds went mostly in the basket... I then used a brush to coax the grinds from the lens hood into the basket. A slight nutate and tamp and pulled.... This resulted in a much cleaner pour so the distribution has improved from my grinding into a cup efforts.

I just need to concentrate on keeping the mess down during the grind...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Put the bloody heating on.........
> 
> are you putting the sample into a cup made from ice???


Obviously, refracting cold filtered


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MarkyP said:


> So I took the thwacker off and pulled the first shot this morning...
> 
> With the lens hood on the basket thee grinds went mostly in the basket... I then used a brush to coax the grinds from the lens hood into the basket. A slight nutate and tamp and pulled.... This resulted in a much cleaner pour so the distribution has improved from my grinding into a cup efforts.
> 
> I just need to concentrate on keeping the mess down during the grind...


Portafilter needs to be kept close to the chute's exit. Using a Coffee Catcha which is basically a pretty shallow ring that sits on top of the portafilter, the only static spray I get is when I tap the side of the chute a couple of times to dislodge the remaining grinds which then deposit themselves on the Catcha. Quick brush drives them on to the puck.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> So I took the thwacker off and pulled the first shot this morning...
> 
> With the lens hood on the basket thee grinds went mostly in the basket... I then used a brush to coax the grinds from the lens hood into the basket. A slight nutate and tamp and pulled.... This resulted in a much cleaner pour so the distribution has improved from my grinding into a cup efforts.
> 
> I just need to concentrate on keeping the mess down during the grind...


Did it slow down the pour ?

Are you using a naked pf?


----------



## MarkyP

It didn't seem to slow the pour, using the naked the pour was much cleaner - not the tripod ones I was getting.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Better distribution.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'll put up a clip later demoing the Coffee Catcha.


----------



## Xpenno

MarkyP said:


> So I took the thwacker off and pulled the first shot this morning...
> 
> With the lens hood on the basket thee grinds went mostly in the basket... I then used a brush to coax the grinds from the lens hood into the basket. A slight nutate and tamp and pulled.... This resulted in a much cleaner pour so the distribution has improved from my grinding into a cup efforts.
> 
> I just need to concentrate on keeping the mess down during the grind...


One thing I tried a few months ago was actually putting the centre of the basket right on to the end of the exit chute. Grind the beans and then when you pull it away there is no static and the ground coffee fell into a nice little mount in the centre of the basket as if it had come out of a doser. I only tried it a few times but it didn't really improve anything in the cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Funnels are good , but i then to find that the ones i have are either the right diameter size , but have a lot of static and coffee clings to the edges

Or they have no static ( brushed metal ? ) but they are a smaller diameter .

This means that distrubution to the edge is poor . Even using stockfleth i get the impression I'm just moving stuff to the edge rather than getting the coffee the same depth all the way round....I did used to nutate but found the combination of grind , dose and pressure using , was stalling the tds a little ( coffee to compacted ) versus a straight flat tamp.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

it would be good if we could put up some photo/clips of what we are using and how it delivers in the basket ..

There is lots of older info on the web of what the EK does in terms of Extraction yield etc but not a lot on practical usage ..

The EK thread on here , is too long and all over the place ..

Ill try to keep this one on track


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> it would be good if we could put up some photo/clips of what we are using and how it delivers in the basket ..
> 
> There is lots of older info on the web of what the EK does in terms of Extraction yield etc but not a lot on practical usage ..
> 
> The EK thread on here , is too long and all over the place ..
> 
> Ill try to keep this one on track


Good idea!


----------



## jeebsy

I'll get a vid up this afternoon - I'm rolling without any real mess


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I'll get a vid up this afternoon - I'm rolling without any real mess


Ok format of info needed to go along with it

Grind setting

Burrs type

Dose

tamp style ( nutate / no nutate ... )

Time out

Weight out

Mess made ( in grams )


----------



## jeebsy

Coffee?


----------



## jeebsy

I might even put the heating on and refrac this one...


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> I might even put the heating on and refrac this one...


temperature range of the instrument (15-30 Deg C)

Christ , take a reading quicker!


----------



## jeebsy

The thermapen said it was 12 degrees in my kitchen


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Aren't you cold??


----------



## jeebsy

Thick socks, big hoody, job's a goodun


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just given in and switched on the heating - house temp is 17c and it feels decidedly parky.


----------



## MarkyP

OK:

Brazil Sitio Laranjal from Rave ( medium roast )

Grind setting : 1.1 (old dial)

Burrs type : Coffee

Dose : 17g

tamp style ( nutate / no nutate ... ) : No nutate

Time out : 21s ( plus 6 second pre infusion )

Weight out : 40.9g

Mess made ( in grams ): 0g

Put spout at base of basket and then slowly lifted out- only mess ended up on the camera hood as I hit the spout with my finger... will try doing this whilst at the bottom of the basket next time.

decent pour not as bad as previously but not as good as this morning's... I wonder if it's the slight nutation?


----------



## MarkyP

beans: Brazil Sitio Laranjal from Rave


----------



## Mrboots2u

Time include pre infusion or time from first drop of coffee


----------



## MarkyP

first drips... 6s preinfusion.


----------



## MarkyP

Terrible pour, tripod, dead spots but tasted absolutely lovely!

17g in 39g out, no waste, 1.1 OD, 8s pre-infusion, no idea time of shot as it looked awful I stopped the timer! How wrong was I

Chute touching bottom of basket even whilst clearing cling-ons... Just a little grounds on lens hood. No levelling, nutate and polish but no tamp...


----------



## Xpenno

MarkyP said:


> Terrible pour, tripod, dead spots but tasted absolutely lovely!
> 
> 17g in 39g out, no waste, 1.1 OD, 8s pre-infusion, no idea time of shot as it looked awful I stopped the timer! How wrong was I
> 
> Chute touching bottom of basket even whilst clearing cling-ons... Just a little grounds on lens hood. No levelling, nutate and polish but no tamp...


I wouldn't bother with a bottomless and the EK mate, the look of the pour doesn't mean as much as it does with other grinders. Faster longer pours are all the rage and unless you already have a brown kitchen then your gonna have a bad time


----------



## MarkyP

Xpenno said:


> I wouldn't bother with a bottomless and the EK mate, the look of the pour doesn't mean as much as it does with other grinders. Faster longer pours are all the rage and unless you already have a brown kitchen then your gonna have a bad time


It's yellow, for the moment at least...

I've not been getting any spritzers to be honest so not too bad that way.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> It's yellow, for the moment at least...
> 
> I've not been getting any spritzers to be honest so not too bad that way.


given no spritzers

I demand to see a clip of prep and a naked extraction ......









As i suspected you are a better man than i .....


----------



## Xpenno

MarkyP said:


> It's yellow, for the moment at least...
> 
> I've not been getting any spritzers to be honest so not too bad that way.


That's good news, I found with the naked that I was stopping shots too early as I couldn't stand to watch the horror!


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> given no spritzers
> 
> I demand to see a clip of prep and a naked extraction ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i suspected you are a better man than i .....


Ok will enlist some help with the camera tomorrow as I need an extra pair of hands... I'm off out soon.


----------



## MarkyP

Xpenno said:


> That's good news, I found with the naked that I was stopping shots too early as I couldn't stand to watch the horror!


That's exactly what happened but the shot was lovely!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MarkyP said:


> It's yellow, for the moment at least...
> 
> I've not been getting any spritzers to be honest so not too bad that way.


Your Londinium lever pressure profile is well suited to the EK. The ramp down in pressure avoids the pour becoming Niagara Falls mid way through.


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> Your Londinium lever pressure profile is well suited to the EK. The ramp down in pressure avoids the pour becoming Niagara Falls mid way through.


Thanks Patrick, missed the L1 link


----------



## Xpenno

MarkyP said:


> That's exactly what happened but the shot was lovely!


Sorry mate, didn't realise you were lever. 39g is still a short shot on the EK I usually go 45 or more, hence my comment. That said, if it's lovely then why mess.


----------



## MarkyP

Xpenno said:


> Sorry mate, didn't realise you were lever. 39g is still a short shot on the EK I usually go 45 or more, hence my comment. That said, if it's lovely then why mess.


For what dose?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> For what dose?


39g is about max off one pull on the lever ....


----------



## Xpenno

MarkyP said:


> For what dose?


20g in 20g vst


----------



## MarkyP

I've never gone past the realms of an 18g VST... My thinking was that I would run out of water! The group can only hold so much water...


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> 39g is about max off one pull on the lever ....


I can get up to about 45 depending on dose...


----------



## Xpenno

MarkyP said:


> I've never gone past the realms of an 18g VST... My thinking was that I would run out of water! The group can only hold so much water...


Probably a similar ratio then. I wouldn't worry about the figures. If it tastes great then that's all that matters.


----------



## MarkyP

Xpenno said:


> Probably a similar ratio then. I wouldn't worry about the figures. If it tastes great then that's all that matters.


Amen!


----------



## Terranova

Just got this vid from viernes. Doesn´t look bad


__
http://instagr.am/p/j-8_bvSn7W/


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 11159


What I tamped

View attachment 11160


Nice wee cup

View attachment 11161


Shite art

20g Has Bean Christmas blend

52g out in 29 seconds

Coffee burrs

Grind 1.9 Irish dial

No nutate

Zero waste


----------



## Mrboots2u

here is another form proud mary .....


__
http://instagr.am/p/j-F9_9Sn-o/


----------



## Xpenno

That one from proud mary shows similar problems to all of the ones that I've tried. You get an outwards spray at the funnel opening and the coffee can actually spray upwards....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Love the mood lighting, jeebsy.


----------



## garydyke1

Jeebsy , dont do that on/off on/off - it add no value. . you'll destroy it pretty quickly. You need to wait for the wind down completely before turning back on. The power and torque will stress some critical parts.


----------



## garydyke1

Proud mary = gushers or what?!


----------



## jeebsy

It spits a bit of retained grinds out but if it's bad for the grinder I can live without doing it.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> It spits a bit of retained grinds out but if it's bad for the grinder I can live without doing it.


Couple of high volume shops killed bits inside theirs pretty quickly. Not terminal , but expensive to fix


----------



## Viernes

This grinder was not designed for espresso tasks clearly...









Expensive? How much?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You can leave the EK running for 30-40 mins - more than enough time to knock out a couple of espresso


----------



## The Systemic Kid

..that is if you can live with the noise... I said, :*LIVE WITH THE NOISE!!*


----------



## Viernes

Ah! Good workaround for sure


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Couple of high volume shops killed bits inside theirs pretty quickly. Not terminal , but expensive to fix


Had read that but was thinking pulsing 2-4 times a day is still really low volume compared to on-off constantly during a service. It's probably a fraction of a gram is spits out though so not worth the risk


----------



## garydyke1

Viernes said:


> This grinder was not designed for espresso tasks clearly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive? How much?


About the same as new burrs + new burrs which were mangled !


----------



## Xpenno

Viernes said:


> This grinder was not designed for espresso tasks clearly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive? How much?


I agree, it certainly wasn't. Not sure what that's got to do with the price though.


----------



## Viernes

Ouch!!!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Had read that but was thinking pulsing 2-4 times a day is still really low volume compared to on-off constantly during a service. It's probably a fraction of a gram is spits out though so not worth the risk


I get 20 in 19.9-20 out without pulsing . I just live with the compacted 'insulation' which lives around gaps inside , lol.


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> I agree, it certainly wasn't.


...but it makes bloody tasty espresso


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Had read that but was thinking pulsing 2-4 times a day is still really low volume compared to on-off constantly during a service. It's probably a fraction of a gram is spits out though so not worth the risk


True but are you sure that it's actually purging extra coffee out of the grind chamber or is the vibration of reactivating the motor just dislodging some of the grounds stuck to the grinder with static?


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> ...but it makes bloody tasty espresso


Yup it certainly does! Along with Chemex and most other types of coffee prep.


----------



## jeebsy

17g Finca La Ilusion + 4g of the Finca Loayza (finishing bits off)

1.9 3fe dial

Tamp just harder than finger pressure

39 secs for 51 out

Few stray grinds around base of grinder but minimal

Damn tasty beverage


----------



## Mrboots2u

20g vst? Refract at all?


----------



## jeebsy

20g VST yeah. No Spocking - too cold


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffee Catcha






Finca Argentina: 18grms

TDS: 8.8%

Shot weight: 39.5grms

Extraction Yield: 20.07%

Grind was pretty fine and clump free. Very light tamp. Could have gone a touch finer on the grind.

Key is to make sure the grind is evenly distributed before tamping. I use a brush to do this. Result is pretty decent even pour.


----------



## jeebsy

Could you explain brushing the bed a bit more (or video that part of your prep)? Your pre-tamp bed was perfect!


----------



## garydyke1

Yay brushes - I also use a pastry brush instead of a finger to sweep the surface 'bowling green flat', but prior to that shake the coffee level whilst the funnel is still in place.


----------



## jeebsy

Does coffee not get stuck in the brush?


----------



## jeebsy

Should really just try it myself but i'm all coffeed out for today


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Does coffee not get stuck in the brush?


Nope, well maybe a tiny bit , but its easy tapped out


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This is what I use

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/grinder-cleaning-brush-nr.html

Doesn't compress the grinds as you move them around.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok using the dosing ring today ...

Origin -Lomas Al Rio Natural

Still quite fresh roasted on he 5th .....

18.3g in 42g 25 seconds ek set at 1.4 callum dial










Profile the T3 type slow ramp up then 8 bar ......

TDS = 8.2 EY = 19.79










Really nice espresso balanced tasting notes...

More work to be done with technique and brushes etc.....

Patrick is coming round Tuesday so might have a brush off....and make some prep clips...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Do you really want me to bring Basil??


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Could you explain brushing the bed a bit more (or video that part of your prep)? Your pre-tamp bed was perfect!


Gonna do some prep clips tomorrow hopefully as Patrick is coming for a visit !

I suspect it will be full of phaff and , scales , bells whistles, special hats.....


----------



## Thecatlinux

the systemic kid said:


> do you really want me to bring basil??
> 
> View attachment 11198


boom boom !!!!!


----------



## MarkyP

MrBoots2u

What were your findings on the various dosing funnels?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Recommend Coffee a Catcha - sits on the rim as opposed to others like OE which sit inside the basket. With the thwacker arm removed, it's possible to dose evenly without the dreaded spray out. Aids extraction yield.


----------



## MarkyP

Can you still get them?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> Can you still get them?


Yes bella barista have them in stock £39.99


----------



## MarkyP

Thanks guys - ordered!


----------



## garydyke1

if they were better priced I would bite the bullet. Better to fashion one yourself methinks


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> if they were better priced I would bite the bullet. Better to fashion one yourself methinks


Doesn't your pink funnel do the same thing....

Edit - this sound quite wrong out of context ...


----------



## jeebsy

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261704426414?nav=SEARCH


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Doesn't your pink funnel do the same thing....
> 
> Edit - this sound quite wrong out of context ...


Its blue !


----------



## MarkyP

jeebsy said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261704426414?nav=SEARCH


Thanks jeebsy, but I've already got a shorter version... The ridges cause problems though!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MarkyP said:


> Can you still get them?


BB are doing them for £40 plus postage. Not cheap (they were about £55 plus delivery) but they are well made and, more importantly, work really well with the EK making dosing into the portafilter faff free.


----------



## MarkyP

The Systemic Kid said:


> BB are doing them for £40 plus postage. Not cheap (they were about £55 plus delivery) but they are well made and, more importantly, work really well with the EK making dosing into the portafilter faff free.


Thanks - I've ordered one!

Ps: did you see my PM?

Edit: thanks! I hadn't seen your reply!


----------



## Xpenno

Dose it like Gwilym!

Home-made funnel, just working on the faff-free element now....

Not poured a shot yet but looks pretty decent in the basket and not a finger in sight.


----------



## MarkyP

Second attempt with cc:


----------



## Mrboots2u

OE dosing ring this mornjng ..after a couple of side taps on the pf ...


----------



## Viernes

Mrboots2u said:


> ek set at 1.4 callum dial


What dial is that?


----------



## ronsil

There are several 'add-on' dials available in the UK

Callum Dial made by a Forum Member

Irish Dial made & sold by 3FE from Dublin

plus the standard dial by the grinder makers


----------



## jeebsy

And the lesser spotted John Gordon dial


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok using the OE dosing ring today ( sorry kman10 ... )

Straight into PF

taps round the side to level in the ring

Take ring off then using a dosing tool to level out ( secret prototype







)

This is what is looks like after ring is removed










After dosing took level and before tamping...










One thing i did notice with this again ...i dosed by accident into the 20g vst , after i tamped the coffee was half way down in the basket at least...

Looked at the puck in the basket after the shot had finished ( 16 seconds pre infusion ) and it was at the ridge ( its a ridged basket ) coffee has "bloomed " ALOT ....


----------



## JKK

Hello

A question on tamping !

I have noticed quite a few of you are mentioning quite a light

tamp.

I find I have to tamp pretty heavy for a nice slow pour.

Workshop Cult of Done

18.5g into 40g about 26-28 seconds

Grind 1.2 on orig dial.

Any tips ?

also

Is Coffe Catcha the conclusive EK funnel of choice,

It seems a bit shallow to me, for serious thwacking.

-JK


----------



## The Systemic Kid

With the coffee burrs, you're going to have to tamp pretty hard including nutating with some beans.

Coffee Catcha works really well. Takes a bit of practise and best of you remove the thwacker arm so you can hold the portafilter central to the chute.


----------



## JKK

Hello

Thanks for the tamp reply, that is reassuring.

I am using a metal jam funnel which is

good apart from the gap it leaves at the

edges.

Might try the Catcha, but I would miss the

thwaker if it was gone !

PS is nutating a dirty word in the land of EK ?

I am nutating, sorry chaps !

-JK


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> With the coffee burrs, you're going to have to tamp pretty hard including nutating with some beans.


Perhaps not so with the newer burrs. Closest I have come to zero with a very light tamp is about 5mm, and that was with beans which had a roast defect.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nutating isn't a dirty word - far from it


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> Perhaps not so with the newer burrs. Closest I have come to zero with a very light tamp is about 5mm, and that was with beans which had a roast defect.


must be nice having the mystery burrs


----------



## jeebsy

Are you definitely properly zerod?


----------



## coffeechap

JKK said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the tamp reply, that is reassuring.
> 
> I am using a metal jam funnel which is
> 
> good apart from the gap it leaves at the
> 
> edges.
> 
> Might try the Catcha, but I would miss the
> 
> thwaker if it was gone !
> 
> PS is nutating a dirty word in the land of EK ?
> 
> I am nutating, sorry chaps !
> 
> -JK


nutating is essential on the coffee burr set (except garys) especially with lighter roasts


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> must be nice having the mystery burrs


There is more than one pair in circulation now


----------



## coffeechap

also what tamper are you using, might be worth getting a perg or the 58.55 torr


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> nutating is essential on the coffee burr set (except garys) especially with lighter roasts


nutating is out of fashion these days


----------



## coffeechap

for those with the right tamp i agree, i still like to nutate to tighten up a pour


----------



## JKK

jeebsy said:


> Are you definitely properly zerod?


Hello

yes I think so.

I am confident of the diff sound of ringing chaf

between burrs, and the scary scraping sound of close burrs.

Does 1.2 on the original dial sound to low ?

-jk


----------



## JKK

coffeechap said:


> also what tamper are you using, might be worth getting a perg or the 58.55 torr


Unfortunately only a generic 58mm









Perhaps time to upgrade to a posh one . . .

-jk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Only way to be certain about zeroing burrs is to take off carrier, thoroughly clean everything, reassemble and bring burrs to contact point. Once beans have been run through, the EK is prone to making all sorts of noises that can be confused with burrs' chirping at point of contact. Once genuine chirping occurs, back off 10 degrees and lock the adjustment knob.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm seldom down that close to 0, maybe for mega light roasts. Send me some of your lovely coffee and we can compare


----------



## Xpenno

With the old burrs I didn't find that I had to nutate, I agree that a bigger tamp will help will probably help out to a degree. I had very bad results when I was dosing direct to the basket from the EK. Since moving to a home made dosing funnel (more along the lines of the mazzer dosing funnel nozzle) and dosing into the centre of the basket I have noticed massive improvements in the consistency of my pours. Obviously there are people out there dosing direct and getting great results so it's really what works for you


----------



## Mrboots2u

JKK said:


> Hello
> 
> yes I think so.
> 
> I am confident of the diff sound of ringing chaf
> 
> between burrs, and the scary scraping sound of close burrs.
> 
> Does 1.2 on the original dial sound to low ?
> 
> -jk


to some degree will depend on the roast and the dose ...

If you have a £2k retail grinder , then i would suggest using decent baskets and a decent fitted tamper too.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> to some degree will depend on the roast and the dose ...
> 
> If you have a £2k retail grinder , then i would suggest using decent baskets and a decent fitted tamper too.


here here, time to invest in the equipment that will get the best out of the ek and brewtus


----------



## JKK

jeebsy said:


> I'm seldom down that close to 0, maybe for mega light roasts. Send me some of your lovely coffee and we can compare


So !

I made a mistake reading the dial ! Duh !

The setting I am using is actually 1.7 ish on the orig dial .

Does that sound more like it ?

Cheets

-jk


----------



## jeebsy

More like it yeah.

After saying i didn't usually get that close to zero, the beans from HB i've got just now are edging towards that point....


----------



## CallumT

Spencer are you on the newer burrset? ; When I popped up to Martins' I was voicing my itch.


----------

